# Temperatur noch okay?



## ernie (21. Dezember 2009)

Hey leute 
wollte euch nur mal fragen, wenns euch nit zu viel wird , ob diese temps meines lappi okay sind?

zur info: hatte den lappi bei dem aufheitzen aufm schoos, hab aber extra drauf geachtet, dass alle lüftungsgitter und so frei sind und hab zum aufheitzen nur musik gehört und ca 30 min trackmania nations forever gezockt.

die min.  werte sind im idle
max direkt nachm ausmanchen von TM
hier sein bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein lappi ist ein MSI EX 623 GS
MSI EX623GS-T3443VHP (0016742-SKU11) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


is das noch okay oder muss ich mir was einfallen lassen
lieber mal fragen als hardware nachtrauern


----------



## Ahab (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Temperatur noch okay?!?!?!?!?!?!*

Naja gesund ist das nicht, aber noch im Rahmen denke ich. Wenns sehr ausartet, würd ichs mal mit einem Notebookkühler versuchen.


----------



## midnight (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Temperatur noch okay?!?!?!?!?!?!*

Also ich erreiche ähnliche Werte mit meiner 8600gt wenn die in Verbindung mit der CPU richtig Party schiebt. Wird halt heiß, aber kühlt in ein paar Minuten wieder runter.

so far


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Temperatur noch okay?!?!?!?!?!?!*

Naja, die Werte gefallen mir hier auch nicht unbedingt. Sagen wir mal so, es gibt doch für Notebooks solche Platten mit 3 Kühlern, die man unter dem Notebook befestigt. Ich habe bloß Bedenken, was knappe 70° Grad im geschlossenen Gehäuse angeht


----------



## hzdriver (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Temperatur noch okay?!?!?!?!?!?!*

Ok Lappiprozzis sind etwas höher ausgelegt in den Temps 70° no Probs , aber auch hier gilt Lüfter säubern , da schmal ,klein ,schnell zu , mfg


----------



## rabit (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Temperatur noch okay?!?!?!?!?!?!*

Lapis werden etwas wärmer als Pcs.
Schau nach ob dein Kühler nicht verstaubt ist evtl reinigen mehr kannste nicht machen.


----------



## Aholic (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Temperatur noch okay?!?!?!?!?!?!*

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Werte für nen Notebook völlig normal, absolut unbedenklich.


----------



## poiu (22. Dezember 2009)

ja die sind absolut OK, meine HD4650 schafft im Furmark 92°C ^^ und das wäre selbt bei einem Desktop noch OK.

hier ein user test :

Erfahrungsbericht Msi ex 623-3443vhp - ForumBase

der Likesero kennt das 623 sehr gut, hat es  auch aufgerüstet CPU & Graka HD4670


----------



## ernie (22. Dezember 2009)

jo danke für die hinweise... bin von meinem desktop nur max 55° gewöhnt 
meine graka schraubt sich da max auch nur auf 60°...
werde aber mal da durchpusten und den säubern... der wird ja auch als lauter war am anfang nit so... liegt bestimmt am staub bin nit so der staubsaugerheld 

THX an alle
und was war das mitm aufrüsten??????????????????????
kann ich also einfach wenn ich mehr power ham will graka und prozzi rauswerfen und dickere einbauen????????
hat wer n paar links dazu????
(ja ich google auch selber )


----------



## poiu (22. Dezember 2009)

CPU soll ganz leicht innerhalb von paar minuten gehen.

kostet aber schon 150€+ , es passen wohl P8700, T9500 usw 

die gibt es zb bei Geizhals oder sieh mal ebay links 
ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Samsung R522 Übertakten!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-Core2-DUO-..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs?hash=item518ef32016

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEW-INTEL-CORE-2..._Elektronik_Computer_CPUs?hash=item4a9d135e8e

die Graka ist MXMII Modul , schwer zu bekommen, aber kann man machen.

am besten liest denn Link von mir und ggf dort im Forum denn Likezero im Thread fragen.


----------



## herethic (22. Dezember 2009)

Ist das noch okay wenn die Cpu im Idle(Browser) nach 10min auf 70°C kommt?


----------



## poiu (22. Dezember 2009)

hängt davon ab was im Browser läuft wenn du dir bei youtube Videos ansiehst Ja, sonst sind eher 50-60° noch normal

aber hängt auch von der CPU und Laptop ab


----------



## rabit (22. Dezember 2009)

60 bis 63 so aber 70 ist etwas zuviel.
Aber kannst wie gesagt nur etwas sauber machen mehr nicht.
Was isn das für ein Lappi?


----------



## herethic (22. Dezember 2009)

Ein Lg Lgr40

EDIT: Laptop wird nicht auf dem Schoss oder auf dem Bett benutzt.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2009)

*73c ist eindeutig zu heiß * auch wenn es nur ein Book ist, weil wir haben erst Winter 
wo es eh etwa kühler im Zimmer ist, im Sommer 
30 c im Zimmer wird dann diese CPU auf 83 bis 85  c kommen .  würde wenn es geht einen stärkeren  anderen Book und CPU Lüfter einbauen  der mehr upm schafft . ist dann war etwas lauter bei LAst aber dafür nicht mehr so heiß .


----------



## maddi2k (26. Dezember 2009)

Kann euch nur empfehlen mal die Lüfter zu säubern und danach rmclock zu installieren. Vor allem neue Wärmeleitpaste macht was aus auch wenn dadurch die Garantie verloren geht!
 Da ich aber nen Zepto 3405W hab und die dänische Firma pleite ist, kann ich das getrost machen 
Mein Intel T7300 läuft nur noch mit 1.075v und wird nie wärmer als 68°C unter Last. Im Idle sinds um die 49°C und das aufm Schoß  

Vor der Reinigung waren es unter Last ca. 80°C und im Idle 59°C. 

Schönes Fest wünsche ich noch !

maddi


----------



## herethic (26. Dezember 2009)

Undervolte ich mit rmclock meine Cpu  oder was kann ich damit tun?


----------



## maddi2k (26. Dezember 2009)

Jap. Je nach CPU is da einiges möglich.

Als Beispiel mein T7300:

Original TPD: 65 W
Undervolted: 44 W

Schau dir einfach mal diesen Guide hier an: Undervolting a laptop | NordicHardware . Als netter Nebeneffekt verlängert sich die Akkuzeit auch ein wenig  

Jedoch hilft das Entstauben des Lüfters auch schon sehr viel (wenn auch nicht bei der Akkuzeit  )

mfg maddi


----------



## herethic (26. Dezember 2009)

Einfach mit Staubsauger an den Lamellen?


----------



## ernie (27. Dezember 2009)

kay XD
wieso bin ich nit auf undervolten gekommen XD
versuche das dann mal rmclock fleigt sogar schon auf der festplatte rum


----------



## ernie (8. Januar 2010)

hab jetzt mal so die grenzen des undervolting beim lappi ausgelotet 
läuft grad bei mit primestabil bei 1,11 Vcore (vorher 1.25Vcore) und geht bei prime maximum heat nit über 65° 
is wahrscheinlich noch mehr drin.. passt aber erstmal 
hab auch die lammellen ordentlichst durchgepüstert XD
denke das sind normale temps 

jetzt ne andere frage XD
der lappi hat ja diese funktion das sich alles runtertaktet, wenn er auf akku läuft..
beim prozzi is das ja kein ding da ich mir alles passend mit RMCLOCK eingestellt hab
da hab ich volle leistung wenns nötig wird
nur meine graka macht da nit mit... die bleibt sehr zu gemütlichen taktraten
Core : 182/ shader : 365/ memory : 100

wenn ich was zocke mit angeschlossenem stromkabel gehts dann auf 
Core : 513/ shader : 1026/ memory : 400

wie kann ich das austellen?
zur info : der lappi is dabei im gaming mode... is von MSI her son energieprofil


----------

